# ati x800 fan

## jut25

hello,

       My problem is when I install the ati driver for my saphire radeon x800gt my computer temp would jump by about ten degrees. The reason being the fan automatically comes on even when I am not running a 3d instense program. I was wondering if anybody has a solution to my problem except for the obvious one of uninstalling a the driver, since I would like acceleration. Below are my specs and Xorg log .

amd x2 4600 

1g dual channel ddr ram 

saphire x800gt 

lg dvdrw 

250 sata hd

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Tue Mar 14 11:16:58 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 07 March 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 14 11:46:08 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig Monitor 0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1462,7125 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1462,7125 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1462,7585 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1462,7125 rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1462,7125 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1462,7125 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 168c,001a card 1186,3a16 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 1002,554b card 174b,0600 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:00:1: chip 1002,556b card 174b,0601 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdb00000 - 0xfdbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfda00000 - 0xfdafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd900000 - 0xfd9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd800000 - 0xfd8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd700000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x554b) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xfd7f0000/16, I/O @ 0x6c00/8

(--) PCI: (5:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x556b) rev 0, Mem @ 0xfd7e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd7e0000 - 0xfd7effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfd7e0000 - 0xfd7effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfd7e0000 - 0xfd7effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.23.7

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

	FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

	RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

	RADEON 9000 (RV280 5962), MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52),

	RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

	RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E),

	RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F), RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F),

	RADEON X850 (R481 4B48), RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49),

	RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A), RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.23.7

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.23g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar  6 2006 17:25:03

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.23.1-driver-lnx-250560

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfd7e0000 - 0xfd7effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x824db08

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfd7e0000 - 0xfd7effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 5 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B)" (Chipset = 0x554b)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x0600)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfd7f0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.10

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R430

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.23.7

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: ACR  Model: ad40  Serial#: 1383072422

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 27

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.07

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.289 greenY: 0.609

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.069   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 75  vid: 36737

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  340 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: ETL4008028

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Acer AL1751

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - DFP on internal TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 473/493MHz @ 0Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to get CRTC timings 1152x648@60

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to get CRTC timings 864x648@60

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 31 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "960x720": 55.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "960x720"   55.86  960 1008 1104 1248  720 721 724 746

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "856x480": 31.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "856x480"   31.73  856 872 960 1064  480 481 484 497

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.72  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "704x480": 26.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "704x480"   26.24  704 720 792 880  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  150 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  150 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  120 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  120 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  100 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  100 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000096c

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfe029000 - 0xfe029fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xfd7f0000 - 0xfd7fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfd7e0000 - 0xfd7effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[41] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[42] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ef000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ef000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x07ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0000000, size: 0x7ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd4000000, size: 0x3ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd6000000, size: 0x1ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7000000, size: 0xff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7800000, size: 0x7f0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7c00000, size: 0x3f0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7e00000, size: 0x1f0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7f00000, size: 0xf0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7f80000, size: 0x70000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd7fc0000, size: 0x30000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7fe0000,0x10000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7fc0000,0x30000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7f80000,0x70000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7f00000,0xf0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7e00000,0x1f0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7c00000,0x3f0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd7800000,0x7f0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd7000000,0xff0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd6000000,0x1ff0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x3ff0000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x7ff0000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 8

Error in "UpdateFile" -4 

 Thanks In Advance, Jut

----------

## jut25

I forgot to post my xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

	Identifier     "Simple Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

	Load  "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

	SubSection "extmod"

		Option	    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

	EndSubSection

	Load  "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

	Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

	Identifier  "Keyboard1"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc101"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

	Identifier  "Mouse1"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "Auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

	Identifier   "mon"

	HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

	Identifier  "Standard VGA"

	Driver      "vga"

	VendorName  "Unknown"

	BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

	Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

	Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen 1"

	Device     "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

	Monitor    "mon"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

	Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## caio

Hello,

I don't have a solution for your problem, but I have a problem related to the management of the X800 fan.

Since a few days, I've reinstalled an "old" kernel, due to some problem of compatibility with my tv-card.

The kernel I'm using now is the 2.6.14-r2.

The problem is that since I'm using this kernel, the fan of my Shappire x800pro is always at the maximum of its power rotation, so I can't use my pc in silence because it makes much noise.

If somebody knows a method to control the rotation of the fan (modules, packages, etc..), I think it would be to aid for both us   :Wink: 

EDIT:

The problem disappear when I launch some 3d program, like fgl_glxgears, the fan slow down itself and rest in that way.

----------

## mengor

I have the same problem, same card, its really annoying  :Sad: 

No one? What if we want to fill a bug for fglrx? Will it be fixed in the next drivers relase? No one knows... :  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Zapotek

hi!

have that problem too.

is there a solution?

----------

## roli

I have same problem with my Spaphire x800GTO. Fan is realy bad thing for hearing! It comes up and starts running very fast and then slows down (but not to normal speeds) and then again it starts very fast......

I have enough of it! I will go back to my Suse 10.0 (I don't have ATI drivers installed there).

And next time I will buy Nvidia card!

----------

## ubik15

Same problem, probably no solution at all: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting#Radeon_GPU_fan_is_very_loud_.2F_constantly_works

 :Evil or Very Mad:  ATI...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

